# Bildschirmverhältnis passt nicht. Bild wird seitlich gestaucht.



## Krabbat (28. April 2010)

*Bildschirmverhältnis passt nicht. Bild wird seitlich gestaucht.*

Hallo community!
Ich habe bei Spielen folgendes Problem (nur bei Spielen, nicht auf dem Desktop oder beim Surfen!):
Das Bild auf meinem Monitor wird seitlich gestaucht, sodass z.B. kugeln eiförmig aussehen. Der Monitor ist ein Samsung Syncmaster T200 mit dem Seitenverhältnis von 16:10 und einer Auflösung 1680x1050 Pixel. Grafikkarte ist ne GTX260 (falls das wichtig ist).
Bei spielen stelle ich also immer die Auflösung 1680x1050 Pixel ein. Dann wird aber bei allen Spielen das Bild seitlich gestaucht, also in die höhe gezogen.
Warum ist das so? Der Desktop wird ja richtig angezeigt!

Ich hab mal zwei bilder von dem Spiel Company of Heroes angehängt. Die gewählte auflösung ist wie gesagt 1680x1050.
Trotzdem ist das bild verzehrt (gut zu sehen an der minimap).
Sorry für schlechte fotoqualität.

Ich verwende übrigens win7 hp, vielleicht ist das ja auch dafür verantwortlich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Bildschirmverhältnis passt nicht. Bild wird seitlich gestaucht.*

Hast du über VGA oder DVI angeschlossen, wenn über VGA drücke dei Auto Taste am Monitor dan stellt er sich neu auf das Bild ein.


----------



## Krabbat (28. April 2010)

*AW: Bildschirmverhältnis passt nicht. Bild wird seitlich gestaucht.*

Nee ist über dvi angeschlossen. Beim surfen und so passt es ja auch nur beim spielen nicht. Wie gesagt, vielleicht muss man da bei win 7 was einstellen?


----------



## Kaktus (28. April 2010)

*AW: Bildschirmverhältnis passt nicht. Bild wird seitlich gestaucht.*

Kann gut sein das dieses oder deine Spiele generell gar kein 16:10 können. Oder das die Grafikschen Einstellungen im Spiel nicht übernommen werden. Kann sein das dir Patches fehlen. Grade bei einigen älteren Spielen, wie Co ja ist, kommt man nur über Tweaks an das richtige Seitenverhältnis.


----------



## Krabbat (28. April 2010)

*AW: Bildschirmverhältnis passt nicht. Bild wird seitlich gestaucht.*

Also gepatcht ist das spiel
aber win 7 ist da glaube ich beteiligt
Leider kann ich mich nicht erinnern, ob es unter xp auch so war.
Aber da ist es mir nie aufgefallen, daher denke ich, dass es da passte.
Kann man ihrgendwie ausstellen, das win 7 das bild streckt?


----------



## Kaktus (28. April 2010)

*AW: Bildschirmverhältnis passt nicht. Bild wird seitlich gestaucht.*

Erstell mal eine Verknüpfung, dann unter Eigenschaften und Ziel einfach dahinter mal das hier rein kopieren und speichern "+playNow 1 +menu 1 +widescreen 1 szx 1680 szy 1050" ohne die Gänsefüsschen aber.


----------



## Krabbat (29. April 2010)

*AW: Bildschirmverhältnis passt nicht. Bild wird seitlich gestaucht.*

Leider auch ohne erfolg (s Screenshot)
ich hab mir auch mal die eigenschaften vom screenshot angeguckt: die auflösung ist 1680x1050 also eigendlich richtig
aber trotzdem ist das bild nach links und rechts gestaucht, als wenn der ein bild mit 1920x1080 nach 1680x1050 stauchen würde, denn kreise sind jetzt als ovale dargestellt.

Langsam wirds schwierig mit der Lösung.


----------



## Kaktus (29. April 2010)

*AW: Bildschirmverhältnis passt nicht. Bild wird seitlich gestaucht.*

Also so blöd das auch sein mag, aber das ist 16:10 in dem Spiel was du da grade siehst. Schau mal hier Vergleiche. Sieht überall genauso aus.


----------



## Krabbat (29. April 2010)

*AW: Bildschirmverhältnis passt nicht. Bild wird seitlich gestaucht.*

naja es ist zwar blöd, aber es sieht so aus, als ob die landschaft richtig dargestellt wird und nur dieses ganze im unteren teil des bildes (minikarte und so) etwas gestaucht wird
ist da halt so, aber danke


----------



## Kaktus (29. April 2010)

*AW: Bildschirmverhältnis passt nicht. Bild wird seitlich gestaucht.*

Ja das denke ich auch. Wie gesagt, das Spiel ist etwas betagt und die Leisten unten wurden wohl für 4:3/5:4 Designt und nicht für Breitbild. Da wird des dann einfach gestreckt.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (29. April 2010)

*AW: Bildschirmverhältnis passt nicht. Bild wird seitlich gestaucht.*

Hi,

vielleicht beruhigt dich das hier (Widescreen-Forum) 



> Screenshots demonstrate, that the HUD is compressed slightly in 16:10  resolutions. This does not occur with 16:9 and 4:3 resolutions.



EDIT: Kaktus war ja auch schon schneller ... ups

Gruss


----------

